# Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! -



## Carbon.Mk2-J90 (Oct 19, 2002)

VW currently supplies sealed engines to the US Formula 3 series as a cost cutting move for the series. These engines are vaguely described as "Standard 8v 2.0l engines" albeit with a higher than stock compression ratio. 
The Formula 3 website says that "mostly stock" components are used. And that power is reliably produced in the area of 200 hp. 
USF3 describe the engines as:
-----
Displacement: 2.0 Liters 
Cylinders: 4 
Bore: 82.5 mm 
Stroke: 92.8 mm 
Compression Ratio: 12.7:1 
Valve Train: SOHC, 8 valves 
Cooling: Water-cooled, cross flow radiator 
Horsepower: 200 hp @ 7200 rpm 
Torque: 160 ft/lbs @ 5000 rpm 
Power band: Average output 190 hp between 5000-7400 rpm 
Max Engine Speed: Restricted to 7700 rpm to ensure maximum engine life. 

Design changes from production engine:
- Camshaft and intake manifold are changed
- Engine runs on Lead-Free racing gasoline
- Compression ratio raised to 12.7:1
- Converted to dry sump 
http://www.usf3.net/about_engine.html
-----
I wanted to bring this to everyone's attention, and to ask if anybody has any aditional information about these power plants.
Race fuel aside, the components they put into these engines should still pump out 170+ on the street with 94 octane.
Aside from a intake manifold, new pistons for the higher compression ration, and a new fuel management system to feed it, the rest of the engine is stock. 







cheers


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (Carbon.Mk2-J90)*

Very cool info. It occurs to me that the cam is not stock, it would be cool to see what the specs on that are....


----------



## NorthDakota2.0 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (Andrew Stauffer)*

I think it's safe to say that the head isn't stock either. I'm sure it underwent some pretty serious p&p. Note that it makes more HP than torque too: I bet it was de-stroked. Hence, I doubt there are really very many stock parts in that engine, especially since it sells for, what, like 14,000 bucks or something? -Bob


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (NorthDakota2.0)*

anyone can do that. I doubt it would be very streetable.
thats where vtec shines, they can make the same motor, and have their cake and eat it too


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (mrkrad)*

It IS a race motor that we're discussing, keep it in mind. Absolutely nothin' streetable about it is probably a safe conclusion.


----------



## Carbon.Mk2-J90 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (Andrew Stauffer)*

From what I read, and this is of the official site, its a mostly stock engine.
"Using mostly stock components" is in the first paragraph of the engine info page. This whoel programe feels like a cheap and ultra cost effective engine source which works well for a smaller racing ladder.
http://www.usf3.net/about_engine.html
I take that as meaning that the head is unchanged. VW has 16v/20v heads, so I really doubt they would spend any amout of money sweating out out a few hp out of a ancient 8v design.
A completly "built" engine doesn't seem to make much finacial sense if it has been bored out, has a comepletly new bottom and top end, and is built is small batches to a single small race organization. It is really cost prohibitive to do that in any scale. Espeically when nobody has ever even heard about the US Formula 3 VW engines programe. (hence no advertising glory)
My bet is that a p&p crossflow head and cam, and the piston heads this engine is using; a very streetable 2.0l engine can be built.


----------



## Carbon.Mk2-J90 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (Carbon.Mk2-J90)*

ps read the specs, its right there!
Bore: 82.5 mm 
Stroke: 92.8 mm 

^^
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StreetfighterDUB (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (Carbon.Mk2-J90)*

the motor you speak of is a Bertils built motor. i suggest you contact Bertils if you want more information on it. They sell the parts of that motor, just don't expect them to work piece by piece on a street car. http://www.bertilsengines.com


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (StreetfighterDUB)*

vw doesn't p&p heads







they re-cast them. Like the old Group N head i had. pretty much a cheater head, recast with optimum porting effects, but you could still feel the flash marks on it. Much huger ports. Definitely good for cheating


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (mrkrad)*

http://www.tracracing.com makes similar engines. If you're interested in this kind of motor I suggest contacting them.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (StreetfighterDUB)*

well contrary to what U think ......
Bertil has been working with me for over the past 8 months developing a *STREET* motor. 
ABA Xflow DCOE Weber 40 ...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still under construction $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (the12for12)*

Heheh, quit teasing, when is that thing going to come to life? I'm anxious to hear about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StreetfighterDUB (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (the12for12)*

never said bertil didn't make parts that could be used in a street motor...obsviously you could use their springs, retainers, valves, seats, cam gear, rods, etc etc. my point was that if you are talking about pulling a cam out of a f3 motor to put in a street car....not a good idea. i guess my point was there is a big difference between a race motor and a street motor. If you look at the specs...dry sump oiling, crankfire ignition, ITBs, judging by other bertil motors probably solid lifter, really high compression....a lot of that, not all, but a lot wouldn't be practical for a streetable motor. Oh yeah, and i remember you talking about your motor before in another forum a bit back, good times. Post number when you get em because high hp 8Vs kick anus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (StreetfighterDUB)*

StreetfighterDUB,
The hardest part is making the decision as to what I wanted. Bertil has the skill to built everything I wanted, however the reality resulted in the following plan;
Weber 40 DCOE jetted for peak tq & HP 2500- 6500
Xflow head _built_ to the spec of Bertils custom cam








ABA OEM short block
.......and test and tune 
The finished product will allow me to swap cams for various applications without cracking the motor or touching the carbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (the12for12)*

BTW hp & tq? Only time will tell








However we all know Bertils potential.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (StreetfighterDUB)*

quote:[HR][/HR]never said bertil didn't make parts that could be used in a street motor...obsviously you could use their springs, retainers, valves, seats, cam gear, rods, etc etc. my point was that if you are talking about pulling a cam out of a f3 motor to put in a street car....not a good idea. i guess my point was there is a big difference between a race motor and a street motor. If you look at the specs...dry sump oiling, crankfire ignition, ITBs, judging by other bertil motors probably solid lifter, really high compression....a lot of that, not all, but a lot wouldn't be practical for a streetable motor. Oh yeah, and i remember you talking about your motor before in another forum a bit back, good times. Post number when you get em because high hp 8Vs kick anus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​You'd be suprised how easy 12.5:1.0 CR is to get away with, and how much individual throttles or carbs will smooth out a big cam.


----------



## BuZnEE (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (dohc)*

im getting more and more convinced that all i want is carbs


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen has a 200 hp 8v! - and its Naturally Aspirated! - (BuZnEE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]im getting more and more convinced that all i want is carbs[HR][/HR]​You won't be disappointed. Stick with CIS if you don't want to stay NA.


----------

